# Grandparent



## forgetmenot (May 13, 2010)

I will be a grandmother soon perhaps tonight as my daughter-in-law was induced and told to come back tomorrow 7 AM. I have so many mixed emotions and i am trying so hard to stay strong. My son is so gentle so kind i need to be there for him i do My daughter still is not well though i won't go there 

I will be strong and supportive I will be happy i just need to know why i am so sad inside i don't know or understand where the pain comes from I will love my granddaughter she will called Isabella I love that name They will make great parents I'm sorry i am rambling I am tired that all I hope the child comes soon for her sake and her moms I will be strong I love my son so much i need to show him that more oh please i need to be strong somehow i will. Why is there so much sadness when i know i know i am to be so happy I am happy i really am i just can't get rid of the sadness i am not making sense but this is not the first time i have not Isabella will be here soon and all will be well I hope and pray all will be well


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2010)

Well I will say Congratulations ahead of time. I am sure once you hold her you will fall in love. I have never been even a mother so I have no idea how it would feel to see one of your children become a parent. I can imagine that there would be all kinds of emotions. I hope you get to feeling a better about this, your going to be a Grandma so you can play with the cute baby but hand over the crying baby. Meaning that you only have to deal with the good stuff, not that you made the baby cry.  Best wishes and a safe delivery to the mom and baby.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 13, 2010)

We'll keep our fingerses*[1]* crossed for everything to go smoothly for mom, baby, dad, and Granny Violet!




*[1]* _Sorry... I've been watching the Lord of the Rings Trilogy again... _


----------



## forgetmenot (May 13, 2010)

now that is not nice granny violet lol.   i know i will love her so much and i doubt i will even want to hand her over when she cries i will hold her closer.   Everything will be fine and if i can figure out how to download pictures i will    Another miracle  she will be fine positve thoughts everyone will be fine just grandma jitters lol


----------



## Murray (May 13, 2010)

I am so excited for you and your family Violet. Definitely sending you tons of positive thoughts right now. Isabella is a lovely name. You will be  wonderful grandmother, she is lucky that she will have you in her life. Do they live close, will you get to spend lots of time spoiling her?


----------



## forgetmenot (May 13, 2010)

They live only 20 minutes away   I hope i will get time to spoil her  You know new moms find it hard to give up their little ones so easily.  I will offer my support whenever they need me but i think they will do just fine.     I went out and bought her another gift tonight tomorrow i will buy something for mom and dad too they need to be spoiled as well lol  Well i need to look after me now get some sleep take my meds and think only positve thoughts  all will be well


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2010)

lol Love the new Granny MVP status.


----------



## busybee (May 14, 2010)

Hi Violet, being a grandmother wow.  I have adult children but no grandchildren yet.  So congratulations.  I suppose connecting with how we felt we were young, nervous and could we do it may have something to do with the emotional turmoil you are feeling.  Loving our kids and knowing all the trials and tribulations that they have been through and then worrying about  what is going to happen next. Mixed feelings.  Just one day at a time.  One precious moment, one smile, one joy.  Congratulations.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

I just noticed the granny MVP LOL i broke up at that one thanks alot   not a granny yet but by this afternoon the doctors say  Hopefully soon my son i call him because he is zoned out right now but that is understandable.  I have to wait until nurse shows up for daughter but then will go to hospital to visit them  take them a coffee  i like nannie better granny reminds me of the old granny on tweety bird cartoons lol   this granny to be is going back to bed for awhile

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

the waiting is killing me  I could not go to hospital my duaghter not well.  My son called at lunch said she was half way there but being the first child it may take awhile  33o now waiting till my h usband get here after work around 4oo then i will go to hospital   I so wanted to be there for my son i explained why he u nderstands.   It must be an awful long day for him and his wife  i am anxious agitated want to get going any other friday my husband would be off at 3 but no today he has some kind of conferance to go to dam it.  I wish he get here i want to go to hospital so badly but i guess i can't do anything there either  i will make it up to my son somehow but i know he understand it is just i wanted so badly to support him and again i have to choose the one who needs me more   it is okay soon i will go to hospital another hour to go that all i hope all goes well it is a long time for her to be in labor.


----------



## Andy (May 14, 2010)

I am sure your son is going to be so overwhelmed and everything will seem so surreal he probably will be just as happy to have you there after the fact. Maybe you will get there before she delivers too.  Either way it's going to be a great day for you Violet. Congrats again.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Violet said:


> My son called at lunch said she was half way there


 
You mean the baby is half out and half in?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Violet said:


> i like nannie better


 
Right. Granny it is then.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 14, 2010)

Thinking of you all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> Thinking of you all.



Thanks, CD. That's sweet.  I'm doing fine, though. Now that I've taken some Robaxisal for a back spasm.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 14, 2010)

LOL. Cause it is all about you. :lol: :funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> LOL. Cause it is all about you. :lol: :funny:


 
Well, I did slave over a hot control panel to change her to Granny MVP. I'm exhausted now. I need a nap.


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 14, 2010)

That was a lot of hard work. You definitely need a nap and maybe a beer too. :lol:


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

Finally got to go to hospital things are not going well. Baby not cooperating at all.  Mom been labor now almost 24 hrs he vitals are high.  Why can;t things just go smoothly for once .  Mom just had epidural for pain  I just wish they do something dam it  i don't want mom stroking   Nurse asked us to leave as mom needed to rest i agreed totally but doctor where is the doctor.  Told my son to call me with any news i will be up all night waiting  baby is just like her father was not wanting to leave the comfort and warmth   I hope doctor get there soon god i wish i didn't see her vitals they are too high   I will let you know when baby arrives please god please just this once please let everything be alright please. I know first borns are difficult but mom s health    Buffy is right all the professionals are there to help her if something goes wrong  i hope they do something sooner than later


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Now, don't go getting yoursellf all het up, granny. Jest git yourself a nice cuppa tea and set yourself down in a rocking chair on the front porch and let nature take its course.

YouTube - DIXIE CHICKS - You can't hurry love


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

I hope nature starts getting its rear in gear  i am more nervous then my son for god sake.  Lol he has always had a calm demeanor. yeh this granny has no patience what so ever this granny wants the baby out now.  let nature take its course lol i should have known this baby would not come out without a fight her ma is the same way   hopefully doc get there soon and helps nature along a bit.  i took a bath waiting now is the killer waiting for news  that everyone is okay.   this granny is getting older by the minute here to bad i didn't have a shot of something stronger but then that wouldn't look good going into hospital a little tipsy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Meh. You're not on duty. Besides, newborn babies expect people to look a little tipsy after sloshing about in amniotic fluid for 9 months.


----------



## Banned (May 14, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Meh. You're not on duty. Besides, newborn babies expect people to look a little tipsy after sloshing about in amniotic fluid for 9 months.



You mean the people have been sloshing about in amniotic fluid for nine months?  I always thought that it was the babies that do that.  What am I doing wrong and what am I missing?  I want to slosh!!!


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

Thats funny your right not on duty yet will be tomorrow evening wish i had something to calm me down a bit im okay baby will come when it comes right they are trying to rush it she was not due until 27th but complications they thought it would be better to induce  come on baby  your grandma wants to hold ya   If she only knew how well she is going to haveit out here i think she would come out sooner.  Her mom and dad are going to spoil her rotten and grandma of course.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

Then again, when she finds out about snowsuits, mittens, car seats, potty training, and 20 years of the school system, she'll want to get back in.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

Well i agree with the 20 years of school system ahahah that scares me still to this day.   Who knows she may be a snow baby probably love it may even get her old granny out there building her a snowman lol  kids make every thing more fun    pottie training well i have some tricks to make that one more easier too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 14, 2010)

It's not the snow - it's the winter clothing. Have you forgotten how much little kids hate getting all that gear on in the winter? It's like trying to wqrestle a trout into a sock.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 14, 2010)

oh yes that is funny they hate clothing don't they  they like being nuders they do   I forgot thanks for the reminder  oh the fun days ahead right


----------



## Banned (May 14, 2010)

The worst part is when you get all that gear on and they say "Um, I have to pee now".


----------



## forgetmenot (May 15, 2010)

308 am dad just called oh baby is here 8lb 11onces  dr finally decided to do c section and guess baby wanted nothing to do with that mom water broke and baby came  want to go tohospital but i think it is best to let mom and dad have this time with daughter  thank god it is over now i can breath  I hope mom is okay goodnight or should i say goodmorning  grandma is so relieved god i want to cry but no this time things went right.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Go granny go granny go granny go! (Beach Boys reference).


----------



## Andy (May 15, 2010)

That's great Granny! Congratulations! :2thumbs:

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

Grandmas are for stories
about things of long ago.
Grandmas are for caring
about all this things you know.
Grandmas are for rocking you
and singing you to sleep.
Grandmas are for giving you
nice memories to keep.
Grandmas are for knowing
all the things you're dreaming of...
But, the most important thing of all,
Grandmas are for love.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 15, 2010)

just spent 2.5hours with my grandaughter benefits of working in hospital my grandchild was born in.
  She is beautiful 8lb 6ounces just beautiful Dad very tired Ma exhausted she had me worried for awhile there but son said they gave her meds to bring down her BP   
Doctor wants her to stay a few days to make sure she is well  I told her to stay she needs to stay after 36 hours of labour whoa 
  You were right once i held her in my arms oh all the others stuff didn't seem to matter
  I could have stayed there all day holding her but ma needed her sleep and i hope dad goes home shortly too 
 i am off to bed now 613am as i have to work today at 3 so better get a bit of sleep right
 thanks for helping me get thru the rough spots there but everything is going to be alright now  take care.

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------

Thanks stp that is a beautiful poem


----------



## Murray (May 15, 2010)

That is such wonderful news Violet! I am so very happy for you and your family. Congratulations Nanna :woohoo:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2010)

If you leave early, you could stop on the way and say "gramma... gramma... gramma... gramma... " a few times in her ear... if you play your cards right, by the day after tomorrow she'll be ignoring mom and dad and saying "gramma" all day.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 15, 2010)

I intend to go to work early lol and visit again and on my supper hour as well  lol grandma grandma grandma  it is just kicking in god i am a grandma


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 15, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 15, 2010)

Go granny go granny go granny go...

YouTube - Beach Boys-(The little Old Lady From Pasadena)


----------



## forgetmenot (May 15, 2010)

I like her that granny she drives like me lol


----------



## busybee (May 15, 2010)

Violet,,  congratulations. Wow 36 hours in labour.  That is why it is called that but boy.  and 8lb 6 oz.  big baby, imagine if went full term would have been 9lbs.  ouch!!!

So what name are you going with ,   i thought nanny??  lol or gammy?? what does the other nanny what to be called.  
have a great day and enjoy the time spent. It is so fleeting.


----------



## SoSo (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations Violet, sweet picture, love all the posts about the baby.  Ha, my grandmother weighed 15lbs at birth, ouch and ouch again.  Enjoy being a grandma, the time passes so quickly so enjoy.  Me, a greatgranny, he is a year old already, wow, that makes me feel so ancient.  Wonder if they will find my footprints next to the dinosaur bones I feel that old.  
Congrats:congrats:Granny
SoSo


----------



## Andy (May 17, 2010)

15 lbs!!:yikes3:


----------

